# OPC Simulator



## Bensen83 (2 Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich möchte aus excel auf nen opc zugreifen. Habe jetzt etwas in excel pobiert und würde es gerne testen. gibt es einen freien opc simulator zum download?


----------



## marlob (2 Juli 2011)

Vielleicht findest du hier was
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=149821&postcount=3


----------



## OPCNews (1 August 2011)

Bensen83 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte aus excel auf nen opc zugreifen. Habe jetzt etwas in excel pobiert und würde es gerne testen. gibt es einen freien opc simulator zum download?


Hier noch 2 Links für kostenlose Lösungen die Dir vielleicht weiterhelfen:

MatrikonOPC Simulation Server: http://matrikonopc.de/products/opc-drivers/opc-simulation-server.aspx

MatrikonOPC Explorer: http://matrikonopc.de/products/opc-desktop-tools/opc-explorer.aspx


----------

